# anyone tryed unitronic stage 2 softwere for TT 225, worth it or not?



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

STOCK POWER: 225HP / 207LB-TQ
UNITRONIC STAGE 2 : 285HP / 290LB-TQ

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/files/222_2000-2002_audi_tt225_18t_225hp.html

Audi tt 2002 ] good bye APR, I already have all the upgrades that are required for this^ and then some,are the number realistic with the ko4? I dont want to blow the money if i don't have too


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Ko4TiTy said:


> STOCK POWER: 225HP / 207LB-TQ
> UNITRONIC STAGE 2 : 285HP / 290LB-TQ
> 
> http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/files/222_2000-2002_audi_tt225_18t_225hp.html
> ...



u can upgrade ur APR if its cheaper and have them delete out the stuff u are currently removing from ur car too


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

*are u sure*

Are you positive,did u have this done yourself,cuz i was told they cant by NLS-


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't believe that APR can do emissions deletes.

After speaking to Unitronic over a year ago I was told that a narrowband 1.8T cannot receive emissions deletes. If this is true or not I cannot prove it since I'm converted to WB- I would ask the 1.8T tech forum. I'm only saying this because your AMU is NB.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Get ur self a NB to WB harness pretty easy job and the benefit of this will show when u re-tune.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

coming from someone who just went from nb to wb he is right but they can delete a couple things. i had everything that can be deleted. i did have eurodyne tho. i also deleted everything that was on top of my motor to clean that up


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

*nb? wb?*



bvgoosedd said:


> coming from someone who just went from nb to wb he is right but they can delete a couple things. i had everything that can be deleted. i did have eurodyne tho. i also deleted everything that was on top of my motor to clean that up


Im sorry i dont know what that means? i will properly after u say it:laugh: how ever im deleting everything as well, air pump is done. a/c and mishimoto rad next-tining belt with pulleys too :thumbup:
thanks for the help


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Click on the link to cbtuning and call chris. tell him james sent you:thumbup:
he will answer all your questions


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Click on the link to cbtuning and call chris. tell him james sent you:thumbup:
> he will answer all your questions


lol :laugh: small world, I already talked to him this morning, but thank you for your help.ill tell him i herd of CB threw you.:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ko4TiTy said:


> lol :laugh: small world, I already talked to him this morning, but thank you for your help.ill tell him i herd of CB threw you.:thumbup:


haha thanks....guess i was a little late tho


----------

